# Dropped my S3 just now :(



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I just dropped my s3 and it's all screwed up. The glass is broke and when I turn it on i can hear emails load but nothing will come on the screen? Any fixes or am I fucked?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

monkeystomp said:


> I just dropped my s3 and it's all screwed up. The glass is broke and when I turn it on i can hear emails load but nothing will come on the screen? Any fixes or am I fucked?


When you turn it on do you see any display at all? If the glass is just shattered you can just order a new digitizer online and fix it yourself. If the display is broken too I'd say hopefully you have accidental coverage









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

Nothing comes on the screen. No insurance


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Send it in to Samsung for repairs if you can't/won't fix it yourself. They will bill you, but no where what you would pay for a new phone.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Send it in to Samsung for repairs if you can't/won't fix it yourself. They will bill you, but no where what you would pay for a new phone.


$168 I believe, all said and done.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> $168 I believe, all said and done.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wow, that's really comparable to having insurance. If my math is right - $99 deductable, $6.99 for about 6 months (if bought in July) = $141.

Not bad, and you're definitely losing money after 9-10 months on insurance.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

iamjackspost said:


> Wow, that's really comparable to having insurance. If my math is right - $99 deductable, $6.99 for about 6 months (if bought in July) = $141.
> 
> Not bad, and you're definitely losing money after 9-10 months on insurance.


Primary reason why I dismiss phone insurance


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

Is this repair you speak of just for the glass or digitizer as well? I think its a little more than just glass because the screen is not powering on. Phone turns on but nothing on the screen. I can hear emails roll in.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

You were pretty clear about nothing showing up on the screen, so I assume that Yarly and Wolfe (who both seem to have excellent reading comprehension) were talking about getting the digitizer replaced as well. You can always call or email Samsung and find out for sure.


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

That is a really good deal. Priced it and the digitizers are like 250 if I was to do it myself

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

